# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech update      Martech update Box III 0.1.2.2292 - Clip update v0.0.978

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III 0.1.2.2292 - Clip update v0.0.978*  *Latest Update :*  * - Ford, 6000 CD, 8M5T-18C815-AC by Sony
     - Fiat, CD1023R, 24C01 by Autosound
     - Opel, CDR-2005 MK1, 24 469 307, 24C16 by VDO
     - KIA, D1 CDP, 96140-1H000, 24C64 by Continental
     - KVT-717 dvd, 24C08 by Kenwood
     - Land Rover, RC479, A1832, 24C16 by Famar
     - VW, RCD-200, 600035152G, 28064107, 24C16 by Famar* 
How to update Box III?  Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

